# My 1st official day with MAC!



## Sushi~Flower (Nov 24, 2009)

This was quite a process...but well worth the wait
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




So I went through orientation a week ago and that was pretty fun, I met 10 other newly appointed Mac girls and we had a day class on the basics. What to wear and what NOT to wear...basic layout of the store(s) we went over the products and were given samples of different foundations to try out, It was really fun.
  After that was done we went home and thus began the wait for the call. Since this whole process started in July for me I knew that waiting was part of the game so I really did not expect a call so soon...I was thrilled when I was called in for 3 stores! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So Saturday morning I picked out my black ensemble and went to MAC. I have to admit, walking up as a artist as apposed to a customer was kind of exciting 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The manager greeted me and was really sweet! She showed me where everything was and then informed me that I had 3 appointments booked that shift
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Wow..you really hit the ground running here. She handed me my brush belt, there is a certain amount of awe as you don 100's of dollars worth of MAC brushes around your waist
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 As soon as my belt was on I clocked in and was ready to go!
   About 5 minutes after I clocked in this group of teenagers came up, this guy was about 16 I would say asks me if I could do a vibrant green cut crease on him and "make it fierce!" and thus began my first day at MAC!

  The rest of the day flew by...8 hours and I was done. Exhausted but happy! So now Im scheduled for all of next weekend...Black Friday???!! Talk about trial by fire...but Im really looking forward to it!


----------



## kdolll (Nov 24, 2009)

Congrats! Do you know if any MAC counters are having sales on Black Friday?? I contacted the Online Help & they said they don't have any online sales however some MAC counters might.


----------



## MAC-Addict03 (Nov 24, 2009)

Wow congrats, that's huge! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Sushi~Flower (Nov 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kdolll* 

 
_Congrats! Do you know if any MAC counters are having sales on Black Friday?? I contacted the Online Help & they said they don't have any online sales however some MAC counters might._

 
Good question, I have never heard of MAC putting anything on sale except free shipping from their website during the holidays....I'll check and get back to you!


----------



## makeupNdesign (Nov 24, 2009)

Congrats! Love the outfit


----------



## gildedangel (Nov 24, 2009)

That sounds like fun! Good luck with Black Friday! I don't think that MAC has sales on Black Friday, but with so many people out in a "shopping mood" you are bound to get more business than usual!


----------



## cazgh (Nov 24, 2009)

Really pleased for you - looks fab


----------



## Elle93 (Nov 24, 2009)

Woah! That's so awesome! Congrats you look like you're having fun


----------



## Elle93 (Nov 24, 2009)

Woah! That's so awesome! Congrats you look like you're having fun


----------



## macismymistress (Nov 24, 2009)

Congrats hon!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love to see people realizing their dreams. Have fun!!!!


----------



## bellaboomboom (Nov 27, 2009)

So happy for you - looks like loads of fun although I'm sure you get very tired 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Keep us all posted on the latest!


----------



## ladynomoregaga (Nov 29, 2009)

That rules, you look absolutely gorgeous. Love the hair. My first shift ever starts in a few hours. :-O


----------



## colt0410 (Nov 29, 2009)

Omg do you live in hi, if so what mac are you at. I live on Oahu n would love to visit a mac with an artist who isn't, not to be blunt, but stuck up. I know there a great mac artist, but for some reason I always get ignored


----------



## Leven (Nov 29, 2009)

Congratulations girl!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A (feirce) vibrant green cut crease, what a way to start! lol


----------



## Gonzajuju (Nov 30, 2009)

Congrats!!! I've always loved your FOTD's! Have fun at your new jobby job!


----------



## metro_qt (Dec 1, 2009)

Awww!!! congratulations...!
that's pretty much exactly how i started out 3 weeks ago.
I've been working 20 hours each weekend ever since.
I'm jealous that you got orientation though... I didn't even get shown around my store.
Lol. but trial by fire, like you said. I loved it, and i'm glad you do too!


----------



## Sushi~Flower (Dec 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *colt0410* 

 
_Omg do you live in hi, if so what mac are you at. I live on Oahu n would love to visit a mac with an artist who isn't, not to be blunt, but stuck up. I know there a great mac artist, but for some reason I always get ignored_

 
This month (December) Iam at the the Ala Moana and Pearlridge MAC stores on the weekends 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You can message me here if you want I can let you know when Im there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Id be more than happy to help ya out!


----------

